# TOKYO | Mita 3 - 4 Chome Redevelopment | 215m | 42 fl | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414353544551882752


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

08/24



















source:








地上42階、高さ215m「東京三田再開発プロジェクト（三田三・四丁目地区）」の建設状況（2021.8.1〜8.24） : 超高層マンション・超高層ビル


　2021年8月1日に六本木ヒルズから撮影した三田・芝浦方面です。中央で建設中の超高層ビルが住友不動産によるオフィスビル「東京三田再開発プロジェクト（三田三・四丁目地区第一種市街地再開発事業 複合棟-1）」(地上42階、高さ215m)です。JR「田町」駅と「高輪ゲートウェ



bluestyle.livedoor.biz


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

I think this is topped out








source








source








source








source








source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source








source


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous red frames on the facade


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

I think it can be moved to the complete section
















Braillard








ひろし


----------

